#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  How to replace decimal symbol Comma to decimal symbol Dot above bars in chart?

## yourfriend0

Hi, I would like to change comma decimal to dot decimal for numbers that have decimals but don't know how to do that inside Powerpoint. I'm aware of changing Windows setting outside of Powerpoint but I need it inside. The source of data cannot be changed to dots. I already tried but everything gets corrupted, including entire Y axis. I did some research and find out some trick could be used with Regex, whatever this is but I don't know how and where exactly to use it. Could anyone please tell me how to change comma decimal to dot decimal? Problem is shown below (i have version pro 2013):

----------


## oeldere

I do not know if it works for PowerPoint but you can take at try.

CTRL + H

Find , (comma)
Replace by . (dot)

----------

